# Hello! New here! (Cornwall)



## Jockey (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello!
I am from Cornwall, England and although I have kept mice as pets for years, I am a beginner in breeding them. 
I got my first breeding females a couple of days ago, and I will be posting pictures soon. However, I am still looking for a male!
I can't find any male mice anywhere near me, or anyone that can deliver! (If you can help with this, please message me  )

The 3 females that I have just adopted are Maggie, Annie and Bonnie ^.^ Though, shortly after getting them, I realized that Annie has a deep wound in her cheek and side? They haven't been fighting and are very loving with each other. From the time I got them, to the time i noticed the gash, was only a short amount of time, and I was with them that whole time, so i highly doubt that she got the wounds from a fight with the other 2 females. She seems perfectly fine, she loves the saucer wheel and is eating/drinking/sleeping/pooping fine-however she is very skittish and squeaks(screams) whenever I got to gently scoop her up in my palm-so I have just left her and am leaving her to settle in for a lot longer than the other two (which while jumpy, seem fine being held.) If you have any suggestions on what to do about the wound, please let me know.

Thank-you for your time :3


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome 

Unless the wound is infected I wouldn't worry. Mice heal up super fast!


----------



## Jockey (Apr 26, 2015)

Thankyou!
Though the wounds are getting worse, and she now has one on her head, between her ears. I believe that she is over-grooming


----------

